# تم افتتاح جمعيه لطلاب وطالبات تخصص هندسة المعدات الطبيه



## بنت الدشتي (25 سبتمبر 2006)

بســــــــم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كيف حالكم 
أرجوا أن تتعاونوا معنا
وتشاركونا بإنجازاتنا
:12:​ 

لقد قمنا نحن مهندسين ومهندسات هندسة المعدات الطبيه بافتتاح جمعيه تحافظ على حقوق الطلبه والطالبت لتخصص هندسه المعدات الطبيه وقمنا بالمشاركه في عدت معارض وتم تخصيص مجله كل ثلاث اشهر تتحدث عن آراء ومقترحات الطلاب والطالبات وخصصت أوقات للطلاب لكي يظهرو حبهم لهذا التخصص بإختراع أجهزه طبيه وما زلنا نطور من مهارات الطلاب والطالبات وإن كنتم تحبون المشاركه بهذه التطورات الرجاء المراسله.


----------



## مهندسه الطب (25 سبتمبر 2006)

الى الاخت بنت الدشتي 
السلام عليكم
اهنئك على هذا الاقتراح الجميل وانا مستعده للتضامن معك في هذا المجال وان نعمل على تطوير وانجاح هذا المجال واود المساهمه فيه فارجو ان تكتبي لي كيفيه المساهمه والتواصل معكم
eng.Alice


----------



## م.الدمشقي (26 سبتمبر 2006)

اين مقر هذه الجمعيه
واذا كانت على النت ماهو عنوانها


----------



## بنت الدشتي (27 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


للذين يودون المساهمه في هذا التطور المراسله على الإيميل الآتي 

( الرجاء عدم وضع اي عنوان شخصي) 




أرجوا ان تكون المشاركة من خلال الملتقى لتعم الفائدة للجميع 
بنت الدشتي


----------



## القرشي (27 سبتمبر 2006)

واللة بدايتا رمضانكم كريم
ثانيا جمعية للهندسة الطبية مشروع كويس 
بس فين الجمعية(المقر)
أي بسائل بدنا معلومات اضافية


----------



## ღ♥ღaBoOoRa ღ♥ღ (30 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اهنيكم على افتتحاح قسم الهندسه الطبيه

وانا عضوه جديده بالمنتدى الي نبهتني عليه بنت الدشتي

جمعيه المهندسين الطبيه SBET هي جمعيه بكليه الدراسات التكنولوجيه للطلبه هناك

وانا طالبه في الكليه وان شاء الله نكون موقع الكتروني يظم ويلم بجميع انجازات الجمعيه لانها جمعيه جديده تم افتتاحها قبل سنه تقريبا وتفاعلت في الكورس الماضي مع اول اصدار لمجلتها واول مشاركه لها في المعرض العاشر للجمعيات العلميه برعايه الدكتور حمود المضف في كليه الدراسات التكنولوجيا .

وشكرا .


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (3 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم وبارك الله بجهودكم الكريمة......هل هناك موقع للجمعية على الانترنت.... وعندي اقتراح بان يأخذ بعين الاعتبار ما بعد التخرج والتدريب والتوظيف.... وشكرا لكم


----------



## م/ علي الخالدي (3 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
يبدو ان الموضوع قديم ولكن الفائدة مستمره ارجوا توضيح موقع الجمعيه وعنوانها على الويب سايت


----------



## mohammed.madani (9 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع جميل بس دايرين تفاصيل اكتر عن المقر وكيفيية المراسلة


----------



## م/ علي الخالدي (10 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
إلى الآن لايوجد رد على الموضوع!!!


----------



## ليدي لين (12 أغسطس 2010)

ولكن اين مقر الجمعية يعني في اي بلد


----------



## salem 222 (15 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ففكرة انشاء هذه الجمعيه جدا مفيده للجميع ولكن اين مقرها وكيفية التسجيل 
ننتظر الرد ودمتم


----------

